# Brian P is at his first Postiversary!!



## Setwale_Charm

Our tireless student of Russian has finally got to his credit the sufficient number of posts as a proof of his dedication to language learning!!!


----------



## Siberia

Hi Brian,
a big congrats to you, too, on your way to success!!!


----------



## TimLA

Congratulations from LA to Westlake Village!
Not much Italian spoken here, but LOTS of Russian!!!
Ciao!


----------



## Marga H

Setwale_Charm said:


> Our tireless student of Russian has finally got to his credit the sufficient number of posts as a proof of his dedication to language learning!!!


Not only learning languages but also teaching English!Congratulations!


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSBRIAN !*​


----------



## panjabigator

Best wishes on your Postiversary!  Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## jazyk

Esse Brian ainda se revelará o maior eslavista da face da Terra se continuar estudando com tanto afinco. Parabéns!

Jazyk


----------



## Jana337

*   The man with scary avatars has posted more than 1000 useful contributions!   

Auguri!


*​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations, Elvis


----------



## Thomas1

Accept my congratulations on your first thousand, Brian. 

Tom


----------

